# Traduire la page web en direct avec safari?



## damien447 (26 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir j'aimerai savoir si safari aurai un module ou un logiciel qui peut traduire une page en anglais ou en arabe en français sans passer par google traduction ou autre? ( chrome permet cela avec un module donc je me demandai si safari peut ainsi faire pareil. )

Merci D'avance.


----------



## Rémi M (26 Septembre 2010)

C'est possible, quand tu fais une recherche sur google et si le lien est en anglais, il a l'option _Traduire la page_, clique dessus et la page sera traduit en français


----------



## damien447 (26 Septembre 2010)

Merci    Mais existe t il un logiciel ou  un module a installer pour traduire pour ne pas etre a chaque foi obliger de faire traduire la page?


----------



## Rémi M (26 Septembre 2010)

Il y a lui pour Firefox, mais je l'ai jamais essayé


----------



## damien447 (26 Septembre 2010)

Merci beaucoup.  Mais aucun autre moyen pour safari donc?


----------



## Rémi M (26 Septembre 2010)

Il faut voir les extensions pour safari, une p'tite recherche s'impose


----------



## damien447 (26 Septembre 2010)

D'accord merci bien de votre aide.  Bonne soirée.


----------



## Whizzy from Savoie (14 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, la solution est *ICI*, cordialement


----------

